

Ask HN: Does anyone have a copy of the React Native alpha build? - iLoch

I&#x27;m dying to get my hands on it and wasn&#x27;t able to make it to React conf. Shoot me an email if you&#x27;re feeling generous: lochie at live .com
======
zachlatta
I would also love a copy, if anyone is feeling generous!

zach@zachlatta.com

------
nullfirm
I would also love to get a copy!

nullfirm at gmail dot com

------
bpeters
^ I would also love to get a copy!

brennen dot peters at gmail.com

------
kiennt
I would love to get a copy too!

trungkien2288 at gmail.com

------
waleedamer
waleedamer@me.com :) :)

